# grip choices



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey. Wantin different grips on my j frame model 438 s&w .38. Special. 
Mine has wat I'm assuming is square butt grips. I see J frame houge and pachmayr grips. Will any that's for j frame work? 
Does square or round butt make a difference or since mines square do i have to stay with square?
which grips are better, comfier? Just want a more absorbing maybe slightly longer grip. Tnx all, hg


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

100 people on here and no one knows???


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is a big difference in round vs. square but, I strongly doubt your gun has a square butt, but I could be wrong.










Check out* Hogue *and *Pachmayr* for round butt J-Frame grips, there's also *VZ Grips*. A lot of revolver guys swear by *Eagle Grips.* 
FWIW I like the *Pachmayr Compac grips* for small revolvers.

Can you post any pics of your gun? Or go back and look at the model number and tell us it's a 438-___ fill in the blank. Not sure if the 438 was ever offered in a square but config....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Early model J frames may have a square butt or a round butt but all later models have round butts. If you just purchased a new J frame it's a round butt. Va's got you covered on selection. I as well prefer Pachmayr on snubbies.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Tnx guys. It is a round butt. Hg


----------

